# Mavic Cosmic Carbon SLR or Bontrager Aeolus 5.0



## wally189 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting one of these wheel sets, both in clincher. anybody have any experience or thoughts on which is better or worse, pro's or cons on each.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Well the SLR is considerably less expensive than the Aeolus.

I had a set of Cosmic Carbone SL SSCs that were my favorite wheels. Buttery smooth hubs and absolutely bomb proof. I have heard similar stories about the Aeolus and the new SLR. Don't really think you could go wrong with either. So price maybe deciding factor.

zac


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

bontrager's come with a 5 year warrenty.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

both are good choices but i think that if you are going to pay retail.
assuming that your not getting a deal on either of these,
maybe you should think about a hand built wheelset
for example
edge 1.45 
sapim spokes
tune hubs

would be cheaper than the bontragers
just thinking outloud...
if you are deciding just between those two wheelsets
i would say the bontragers.
i have a pair that i have raced cross on for 3 years
i weigh 195
so we know they are durable :thumbsup:


----------



## wally189 (Jul 6, 2007)

what would be the price of these, weight and how areo compared to the other 2? do you have any pictures of these wheels?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

wally189 said:


> what would be the price of these, weight and how areo compared to the other 2? do you have any pictures of these wheels?


ok as for the aero factor
the mavic is 52 mm deep and weighs 1595 g retails for 2000$
the bontrager is 50 and weighs 1610 grams retails for 2800$
the edge is 45 clincher or tuby

if you want to get really aero then you should get the edge 1.68 which is offered in a clincher or a tuby
the huge advantage that the edge has over the mavic aside from durability is that it is a full carbon clincher and weight
so the mavic between to 3 is the most inferior but its the cheapest

as for the differences in the aeolus it has dt 240 hubs
these are heavy
and flexy because the flanges are so narrow
plus they are a low spoke count which does almost nothing for the aero factor
and makes the wheel even flexier!?!?! 
if you want to build a sweet wheelset tune hubs are the same price 
handmade in germany
lighter
and have much wider flange bodies that build much stiffer wheels
so if you are willing to pay full retail for the bontragers get a hand laced wheel
it will be lighter
stronger
stiffer 
last longer 
and may even cost less
unfortunatly i do not have any pics of that specific wheelset because the edge 1.45 just hit the market
here are 2 examples of wheels and prices...

edge 1.68 clincher 68mm deep super aero
tune mig 70 and mag 180 hubs 20/24 spoke count
sapim cxray spokes
1460 grams +- 10 grams for rim weight fluxuations
cost labor + shipping + parts 2443$
light and super stiff
this is the heavier pair

lighter pair...
edge 1.45 carbon clincher
une mig 70 and mag 180 hubs 20/24 spoke count
sapim cxray spokes
weight 1260 grams!!!!!!!!!! insane for a clincher
cost is 2443$
this is an insane wheelset
this is what i would get personally 
good luck


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

what's rider weight limit for Mavic Cosmic carbon SLR ? anybody knows ? thanks !!


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mavic SLR or Aeulos 5.0*

Not sure about the SLR, but I rode the previous Mavic SL and they were decent once you got them up to speed. The weight was a bit much on the climbs though. Aeolus 5.0 were definitely a step up...lighter and full carbon made the ride more plush. I still think Bontrager makes one of the best wheels around for the money and that's comparing them to my Campy Hyperons and Bora Ultras. What sold me on Bontrager at the time was the 5 year warranty. I recently broke the rear hub on a set of XXX's that were about three years old and Bontrager sent me a brand new wheel two weeks later. Now that's a great warranty. If only my Campy's and Mavic CCU came with the same warranty.


----------



## pvrider310 (Feb 11, 2009)

Carbon rims overheat....they ALL do


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

pvrider310 said:


> Carbon rims overheat....they ALL do


Disagreed. I think that the reason most people think carbon rims overheat is because of improper braking technique. If you ride your brakes non stop for 20 or 30 minutes, they are bound to overheat. You simply have to be more conscious about waiting until the corners to brake.


----------



## pvrider310 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dude..you sell very light Edge builds...they are all round wheel sets...do it alls. If you're going down a technical descent you're screwed cause you have to ride your brakes or you will die...you can't wait for the corners. Carbon clinchers are not good for climbing steep technical climbs...but your sub 1400 gram builds encourange climbing and often promote the face that now they are light enough to climb with. I'm sorry but I will take a 150-200 gram weight penalty and not have my tires blow out. And trust me I am speaking from experience. Every manufacturer bullshits about how they have new "resin" braking surfaces or whatever claiming they have all but eliminated overheating....talk to any experienced rider/racer and they would never ride a carbon clincher.


----------

